# Hin und wieder BSODs beim Surfen



## Georg Melher (15. Februar 2004)

Hi zusammen,

in letzter Zeit bekomme ich ab und an Bluescreens beim Surfen. Soweit ich das sehe, handelt es sich um 2 verschiedene Meldungen, aber mit der selben "Überschrift":

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Hier ein Bild des einen BSOD

BSOD httpfilt.dll 

Hier ein Eintrag aus dem Eventviewer

BSOD Eventviewer

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich dieses etwas lästige Problem lösen kann.


----------



## maychu (16. Februar 2004)

hi
verwendest du eine Firewall ?

schreib mal ein paar infos mehr bitte ...

Bsystem, art der internet Verbindung +++


----------



## Georg Melher (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

natürlich verwende ich eine Firewall. 
Das Problem taucht auch einige wenige Male im Internet auf...leider bisher noch ohne Lösung.

Die Firewall ist  die Agnitum Outpost Firewall Pro 2.0, die Inet Verbindung Arcor DSL 1500.

Da ich wie gesagt keine Lösung gefunden habe, habe ich mich an den Support von Agnitum gewandt und eine Minidump Datei geschickt. Heute wurde ich wieder angeschrieben und man sagte mir, dass die Datei an deren Entwickler geschickt wurde und man sich meldet, sobald eine Rückmeldung oder Lösung von Seiten der Entwickler kommt.

Hoffen wir das beste.


----------



## maychu (16. Februar 2004)

du kannst mal suchen ob du einen anderen treiber findest der auf den gleichen speicherbereich greift ... denn die beissen sich.

wuerde dir aber einen router mit fw empfehlen ...


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (16. Februar 2004)

Ich hatte das Problem mit "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" glaube ich auch mal.

Google doch mal nach "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL". Dort solltest du eigentlich was dazu finden. Ist ein Fehler des Betriebssystems der AFAIK nur bei Win2k auftritt.


----------



## Georg Melher (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *Ich hatte das Problem mit "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" glaube ich auch mal.
> 
> Google doch mal nach "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL". Dort solltest du eigentlich was dazu finden. Ist ein Fehler des Betriebssystems der AFAIK nur bei Win2k auftritt. *



Das Problem ist nur, dass es sich hierbei um Windows XP Professional handelt.  

Die Idee mit der HW-Firewall bzw. Router incl. FW hatte ich auch mal ins Auge gefasst...ich warte aber erst einmal ab, was deren Support zu dem Thema zu sagen hat.


----------



## maychu (18. Februar 2004)

ist doch egal ob win2000 oder xp, die fehlermeldung kann da oder da kommen. 2 Treiber vertragen sich nicht, und deshalb knallt es.
der eine screenshot sagt das so aus ...  *httpfilt.sys* ... das dieser in Speicherbereich  F3C3... greift.

Kannst ja wenn du mal lustig bist vielleicht isdn und netzwerkkarte in andere pci steckplaetze stecken .... *dasisteingedanke* (muss nichts aussagen)


ich denke das sich der support keiner schuld annimmt ... aber trotdem viel glueck !


----------



## maex-la (24. April 2004)

Bei mir (XP Prof) hat sich das selbe Problem eingestellt.
Gibts eine Lösung?
Danke!


----------



## Georg Melher (7. Juni 2004)

Nochmal etwas zu dem Thema: (Lieber spät als nie)  

Bei mir lag es an cFos. Seit ich wieder den Treiber von Robert Schlabbach installiert habe, habe ich keinen einzigen BSOD mehr gesehen.


----------

